

Thirty Years Before SOPA, MPAA Feared the VCR - murz
http://www.forbes.com/sites/joshbarro/2012/01/18/thirty-years-before-sopa-mpaa-feared-the-vcr/

======
dmor
Wow. "I say to you that the VCR is to the American film producer and the
American public as the Boston strangler is to the woman home alone…"

I wonder if they hire script writers to pen these dramatic speeches.

